# Aubergine



## lucy123 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi

This may sound a silly question, but do you peel the black skin off of aubergines before cooking?

I am making a chilli tomorrow that includes chopped aubergine that is fried.

I can cook really honestly - just never cooked an aubergine!


----------



## veganlass (Apr 29, 2011)

No just wipe with a damp cloth and slice. Some folks leave it it salt for a while then rinse it off, not sure why. I dont usually.

Its nice roasted with other veg, in Olive oil and garlic.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks,

I have roasted it before with skin on, but never cooked it in food so wasn't sure about the skin. Will cook my chilli tomorrow - hope its nice!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 29, 2011)

veganlass said:


> No just wipe with a damp cloth and slice. Some folks leave it it salt for a while then rinse it off, not sure why. I dont usually.
> 
> Its nice roasted with other veg, in Olive oil and garlic.


My work cafe does this one on the salad bar quite often, usually Aubergine, Mushrooms, Courgette, Carrot and Leek.  Sometimes they add some spices into that mix as well - although I personally find their curry powder use a little heavy handed for my taste-buds.

I assume that you have to cook aubergine?  I've got a habit of eating most veg raw.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well we had the chilli tonight - i had mine with a mint salad, hubby had garlic bread and rice! I thought the chilli was lovely - but hubby thought it was quite veggie - I did put the beef in honest. The aubergine and green pepper helped to bulk it out and make it very filling. I would definitely make it again.

Good news is we have plenty left so I can freeze it!!


----------



## Copepod (May 1, 2011)

Applying salt is to draw out the water, as it can be quite soggy when cooked, and also absorb lots of oil if you're not carefully. Can eat skin, but if you prefer not to, it's easier to peel off once cooked. Or you can dip in boiling water, then peel, or char it off with a gas hob, like tomato skin, although it's much thicker skin.


----------



## Unicornz (May 4, 2011)

You can leave the skin on, but beware... 

Yesterday I grilled myself a sliced aubergine, and I nearly choked on the skin lol!


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2011)

Aubergines can be tough and will absorb a lot of fat when cooking. Soaking them in salt overnight tenderises them and somehow keeps them from absorbing the fat. 

I used to cook stuffed Aubergines with quorn mince for a veggie friend and she loved them, me though, I hate the blasted things. Yeuch!


----------



## Vicsetter (May 10, 2011)

Personally I think the best thing you can do, is chop them into 1 inch cubes and put straight in the recycle bin, along with the broccoli.


----------



## Copepod (May 11, 2011)

Can't agree with recycling anything more than aubergine skin, Vicsetter, although it's not my favourite vegetable. 

On the topic of broccoli, perhaps shop bought dense trees is less delicious than the tender yellow, green & purple tips from our garden I steamed with shreds of shop bought cabbage, boiled potato and roast turkey steaks, last night.


----------

